# Broker for U.S. and Singapore exchanges?



## alex123711 (25 May 2013)

Hi, just looking for some info, does anyone know of any online broker that lets me buy singapore and u.s exchanges? Who would you recommend? Also I noticed some of them charge .1% a year for international holdings, are there any that don't? Also what are the tax implications I should know?


----------

